# Very long version of Pachelbel's Canon



## kevinbreen (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi there, this is my first post.
I was given a cassette tape in 1989 of a 22+ minute long version of this famous piece. It starts off on some kind of electric piano(?), then the strings come in after a few minutes. It's very slow and very beautiful.
I have no clue who the artist is and would dearly love to know.

Anyone ?

Thanks a lot folks,

Kev


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

gary sill..


----------

